

Australian payments processor Pin now out of private beta - jacques_chester
https://pin.net.au/?iknowtheurlisthesamebuttheyonlyjustgotoutoftheprivatebeta

======
joonix
hopefully this will be the Stripe of AU. Accepting cards in Australia is a
nightmare.

------
jacques_chester
The email I just received:

    
    
        Hi people,
        Just a quick note to let you know you can now 
        activate your Pin Payments account to accept live
        credit card payments whenever you're ready.
    
        Log in to https://pin.net.au to activate!
    
        Your clients, colleagues, customers can now sign up 
        too, so do let them know about us :)
    
        As always, happy to discuss any questions, just hit
        reply or tweet @pin_payments.
        cheers,
        -Grant
    

Payments has been a nightmare for Australian startups for a while, so this is
great news.

~~~
xmodem
I'd like to understand more about why you think it's a 'nightmare'. I set up a
merchant account with St George in 2009 for my startup at the time and the
whole process was fairly straightforward and hassle free. The fees were about
$50/month + 0.8% of each transaction.

~~~
jacques_chester
The standard complaints:

"Your business model isn't a fish-and-chip shop, please go away".

"You don't own a home we can seize, please go away".

"You want to bill and bank in USD/EUR/not-AUD? Please go away unless you are
already successful".

"Congratulations on being approved! The next step is to apply all over again
to a completely different service. We don't actually take the payments
ourselves".

~~~
xmodem
I didn't have problems 1, 2 or 4 with STG - we were tiny and none of us had
any assets (I don't think they even asked).

We didn't try to do number 3 maybe that's the problem?

~~~
gbpin
(I'm from Pin Payments).

Yes, foreign currencies (e.g. USD) are a _huge_ problem for small/new
businesses here. Way too difficult.

